# [Risolto] Portage e connessione ad internet

## davedeth

Hi folks! Avrei una domandina partorita da questa mia mente niubba e curiosa mentre osservavo portage che compiva il suo lavoro  :Very Happy:  La domandina è la seguente: ma portage quando compila necessità della connessione ad internet?

Questo interrogativo mi è saltato al cervello poichè dalle "righe" che compaiono sullo schermo sembra che portage non si colleghi ad internet e visto che non posso tenere il router acceso vita natural durante mi chiedevo se era possibile spegnerlo e lasciare il computer lavorare. Aspetto vostre risposte fiducioso! Grazie in anticipo!Last edited by davedeth on Tue Mar 30, 2010 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

dopo aver lanciato emerge --sync, puoi scaricare i sorgenti dei pacchetti da aggiornare con emerge -uNDf world, quindi spegnere la connessione e concludere l'aggiornamento del sistema con emerge -uND world.

----------

## davedeth

Quindi a parte per quando aggiorno l'albero del portage la connessione internet può stare spenta?

----------

## armaoin

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Quindi a parte per quando aggiorno l'albero del portage la connessione internet può stare spenta?

 

In realtà anche quando installi un nuovo  pacchetto e lo devi scaricare ti serve la connessione; in questo caso il consiglio è quello di fare nel seguente modo:

```
emerge -f pacchetto
```

A questo punto puoi spegnere il router e far partire la compilazione:

```
emerge pacchetto
```

Ciao.

----------

## davedeth

```
emerge -f pacchetto
```

Questo comando serve a scaricare prima tutto ciò che serve alla compilazione?

----------

## darkmanPPT

Se hai letto a dovere quel che ti ha scritto lucapost prima, avrai la risposta.

l'opzione "-f" = fetch, cioè scarica solamente i sorgenti del pacchetto.

se poi ci aggiungi "-uDN" e come pacchetto metti "world", con un solo comando scarichi il tutto.

comunque, ecco... l'aveva già scritto lucapost  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -f pacchetto
> ```
> ...

 

```
man emerge
```

----------

## davedeth

Ottimo... capito tutto! Grazie infinite per le risposte! Siete sempre gentilissimi!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Ottimo... capito tutto! Grazie infinite per le risposte! Siete sempre gentilissimi!

 

come da prassi, se hai risolto il problema, metti [risolto] nell'intestazione del thred

----------

## djinnZ

due piccoli consigli/avvertimenti:

-F è quasi come -f ma per alcuni pacchetti (OOo, mozilla, kde-i18n) implica scaricare tutte le localizzazioni

evitare di lanciare -f con il parallel fetch attivo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> evitare di lanciare -f con il parallel fetch attivo.

 

questo non l'ho capito ...

l'unica differenza tra lanciare emerge con o senza l'opzione -f è che con l'opzione non fa il building dei pacchetti ma si limita a scaricarli ...

quindi se hai il parallel fetch attivo lanciare emerge con o senza -f non dovrebbe modificare le modalità di download visto che il parallel fetch non lancia download paralleli tra loro ma continua il download dei pacchetti seguenti parallelamente alla compilazione attuale, almeno questo è quanto ho capito leggendomi i man ...

----------

## djinnZ

non ho più provato ma con -f e parallel fetch mi sono partiti un botto di download contemporanei ed alla fine sono falliti rovinosamente per overload (o l'host mi avrà scaricato).

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non ho più provato ma con -f e parallel fetch mi sono partiti un botto di download contemporanei ed alla fine sono falliti rovinosamente per overload (o l'host mi avrà scaricato).

 

farò dei controlli, io faccio partire di notte sia il sync hce il fetch dei pacchetti così la mattina posso controllare che tutto sia come lo voglio io e emergere il tutto  :Smile: 

mai avuto problemi con pacchetti non scaricati ma vedrò di approfondire che adesso mi hai messo la pulce nell'orecchio  :Smile: 

----------

## armaoin

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non ho più provato ma con -f e parallel fetch mi sono partiti un botto di download contemporanei ed alla fine sono falliti rovinosamente per overload (o l'host mi avrà scaricato).

 

Anche io ho abilitato parallel-fetch e non ho mai avuto alcun problema.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non ho più provato ma con -f e parallel fetch mi sono partiti un botto di download contemporanei ed alla fine sono falliti rovinosamente per overload (o l'host mi avrà scaricato).

 

mai sentita questa, nemmeno quando parallel fetch era ancora una feature sperimentale.

----------

## davedeth

 *Quote:*   

> mai sentita questa, nemmeno quando parallel fetch era ancora una feature sperimentale.

 

Ma lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## devilheart

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> e visto che non posso tenere il router acceso vita natural durante

 non hai una flat?

----------

## davedeth

Si ho la flat ma avendo il ruoter in un'altra stanza e collegandomi tramite cavo ethernet mi trovo nella condizione, abbastanza scomoda, di avere un filo sempre tra le scatole. Invece scaricando quello che mi serve prima di compilare posso lasciare il pc lavorare senza rischiare che qualche addormentato di casa mia mi tiri giù il ruoter -.- Lo so che come motivazione è un po' sciocca ma se posso togliermi una rottura gradisco farlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

